# Most venomous land snakes in the world??



## RustyViper (Dec 14, 2011)

hey guys, got a competition to see who knows the top ten most venomous LAND snakes in the world, results vary ALOT, just wanting to see, what you guys think.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Dec 14, 2011)

1.Inland taipan (a single bite contains enough venom that could kill 100 humans) 
2.Indian krait (probably the 2nd most venomous and 16 times more potent then a cobra) 
3.King brown snake (the 2nd largest venemous snake in Australia) 
4.Philippine cobra(probably the small in size but highly venemous snake) 
5.King cobra ( the longest venomous snake of the world) 
6.black mamba (the fastest moving snake in the world and one of the most venomous snake in Africa) 
7.Russell's viper(a highly venomous snake from south Asia and responsible for many kills) 
8.boomslang (the venomous snake from south Africa is deadly because it not only inject the venom but also chews the prey till death ) 
9.Tiger snake(the deadly snake from Australia) 
10.rinkhals (a spitting cobra from Africa is highly venomous and if the venom enters the eyes it causes temporary blindness allowing the snake to escape). 



Read more: Top ten most venomous snakes​


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't follow vens much, but I know the Inland Taipan is number one.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Dec 14, 2011)

I just looked it up and went with first list i could find, correct it if it's wrong..


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 14, 2011)

I thought Australia had the top ten most venomous snakes in the world?


----------



## Bredli_Girl80 (Dec 14, 2011)

1. Inland Taipan
2.Eastern Brown
3 Malayan Krait
4. Coastal Taipan
5. Black Mamba
6. Tiger Snake
7. Cobra
8. Saw scaled/ chain Viper
9. Death Adder
10. Rattlesnake
I have to know all these due to my husbands job as a Snake relocator well most of them that are Aussie


----------



## Wally (Dec 14, 2011)

*waits for our international member to chime in*


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Dec 14, 2011)

I just went with the first thing that came up mate, I'll have a look and suss it out..


----------



## longqi (Dec 14, 2011)

Got to be very careful in differentiating between 'Most Venomous" 'Most Deadly" and 'Most Dangerous"

Saw Scaled viper would possibly be most dangerous followed various Cobras simply because of the number of deaths resulting from their bite
Banded Krait probably most deadly at 50% death rate even with anti venine
Inland Taipan Most Venomous


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 14, 2011)

from: The Deadliest Snakes in the World | The Steve Irwin Mosaic Tribute Project

1. Inland Taipan (Australia)
2. Eastern Brown Snake (Australia)
3. Blue Krait (S.E. Asia and Indonesia)
4. Taipan (Australia)
5. Tiger Snake (Australia)
6. Saw Scaled Viper (Middle East Asia)
7. Coral Snake (North America)
8. Boomslang (Africa)
9. Death Adder (Australia)
10. Black Mamba (Africa)
11. Mojave Desert Rattlesnake (America)

SOURCE: The Deadliest Snakes in the World | The Steve Irwin Mosaic Tribute Project

being as the sixth deadliest snake was a sea snake, I added the last two.


----------



## saximus (Dec 14, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> *waits for our international member to chime in*



lol I was just about to say God help you when "The Fan" sees this one


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 14, 2011)

it is difficult and impractical to give a "top ten" as there is varying factors and not all snakes venoms have been tested against each other but...........

most Toxicologists seem to agree that the inland Taipans venom is the most toxic,
Bryan fry explained Brown snake and Coastal Taipan venoms toxicity are in a league of there own as there is so many ways the venom can kill you,there like a biological weapon so that would rate them very high drop for drop.


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 14, 2011)

1 the one you just trod on....
2 the one you thought was an olive python and thought you'd show your friends......
3 the one in you're hand your'e not paying attention to because your mate is wrangling a much bigger one....

anyone want to finish the list?


----------



## RustyViper (Dec 14, 2011)

I was refering to most venomous and australia has top eight most, then 11, 12, 13, 17. i think, but it changes, depending on who you ask, all these lists have some of the snakes, but not all, and remember, Land snakes, not sea snakes and such, lol


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 14, 2011)

*cough* MMAfan *cough*


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 14, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> *waits for our international member to chime in*



Really Wal I don't think mmfan is interested in this topic at all............................


----------



## longqi (Dec 14, 2011)

RustyViper said:


> I was refering to most venomous and australia has top eight most, then 11, 12, 13, 17. i think, but it changes, depending on who you ask, all these lists have some of the snakes, but not all, and remember, Land snakes, not sea snakes and such, lol



The list you are referring to is so open to debate that its not funny
There are so many snakes that were never even tested when that list was made many years ago
So dont put all your money on any bet involving that list


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Dec 14, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> *cough* MMAfan *cough*



Wait for it... wait for it...


----------



## jonas (Dec 14, 2011)

1-Inland Taipan
2-Eastern brown
3-Coastal Taipan
4-Tiger Snake
5-Death Adder

The rest seem to vary alot depending which book you read but australia definately has the top 5 most venomous.


----------



## tommy123 (Dec 14, 2011)

1.Inland taipan 
2Eastern born
3Coastal taipan
4Tiger snake
i think its in thats order off the top of my head thats all i no









Read more: Top ten most venomous snakes​[/QUOTE]

you bet me jonas haha death adder thats the one i missed


----------



## -Peter (Dec 14, 2011)

David Williams showed a picture of a snake that eats inverts from PNG that has venom glands that run halfway down its back. It also has venom more potent than many of the Aussie elapids. The consensus presently seems to be Oxyuranus microlepidotus, Pseudonaja textilis and Oxyuranus scutellatus then the rest. All the other Australian elapids are rated a lot lower in contemporary lists than world top 10.


----------



## jonas (Dec 14, 2011)

Australia having the top 11 doesnt sound right. Of all the lists ive seen i seem to recall always seeing the boomslang somewhere in the top 10. When more reaserch is done on the new species of taipan the list might no doubt change again.


----------



## hrafna (Dec 14, 2011)

-Peter said:


> David Williams showed a picture of a snake that eats inverts from PNG that has venom glands that run halfway down its back. It also has venom more potent than many of the Aussie elapids. The consensus presently seems to be Oxyuranus microlepidotus, Pseudonaja textilis and Oxyuranus scutellatus then the rest. All the other Australian elapids are rated a lot lower in contemporary lists than world top 10.



i may have heard wrong but didn't dr bryan fry say that bandy bandys have similar venom to browns? but due to their nature and size a lethal bite would be extremely rare, but there is no antivenom that works either!


----------



## tommy123 (Dec 14, 2011)

and i've heard that the stiletto snake has the most potent venom in the world.


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 14, 2011)

-Peter said:


> David Williams showed a picture of a snake that eats inverts from PNG that has venom glands that run halfway down its back. It also has venom more potent than many of the Aussie elapids. The consensus presently seems to be Oxyuranus microlepidotus, Pseudonaja textilis and Oxyuranus scutellatus then the rest. All the other Australian elapids are rated a lot lower in contemporary lists than world top 10.



Do you have a name or pic for this invert eater with the back glands? Sounds wild.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 14, 2011)

The toxicity of the snakes venom is directly proportional to the distance to the nearest *EFFECTIVE *medical care.
Being able to apply a pressure bandage counts as effective medical care (at least in Oz).


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 15, 2011)

hrafna said:


> i may have heard wrong but didn't dr bryan fry say that bandy bandys have similar venom to browns? but due to their nature and size a lethal bite would be extremely rare, but there is no antivenom that works either!




no not like browns but i do remember him mentioning that they are possibly much more venomous than first thought and yes no antivenom.
I read a paper that mentioned Bandy Bandy venom that was extracted then injected into a rabbit killed it in 15 mins.
I have a mate who was bitten by a bandy bandy on the web inbetween fingers,he had some localised effects only.


----------



## bally (Dec 15, 2011)

I also know someone who was bitten by a Bandy bandy and he had no effects at all.


----------



## fugawi (Dec 15, 2011)

The Papuan Taipan and the Papuan Black were thrown in there too somewhere. Like Longqi said there is a difference between "Most Venomous" and "Most Deadly".


----------



## damo77 (Dec 15, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> 1 the one you just trod on....
> 2 the one you thought was an olive python and thought you'd show your friends......
> 3 the one in you're hand your'e not paying attention to because your mate is wrangling a much bigger one....
> 
> anyone want to finish the list?



4 the one you really should have left alone but decided to save the world from by trying to kill.


----------



## -Peter (Dec 15, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> Do you have a name or pic for this invert eater with the back glands? Sounds wild.



I cant find the picture as the link seems to have died but I am pretty sure it was a Toxicocalamus species found on one of the island off the coast. It lives in the litter around the palm planatations and eats slugs.


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 15, 2011)

-Peter said:


> I cant find the picture as the link seems to have died but I am pretty sure it was a Toxicocalamus species found on one of the island off the coast. It lives in the litter around the palm planatations and eats slugs.



Perhaps the venom glands in its back are where they keep their taste buds. What a diet!


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 15, 2011)

yer the "new taipan" is supposed to be the most venomous "3x the inland" 
SORCE: The person sent over to photograph it


----------



## Cockney_Red (Dec 15, 2011)

Keelback should be at #1 & 2


----------



## RustyViper (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes!!! I agree, Thank U.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Dec 18, 2011)

> yer the "new taipan" is supposed to be the most venomous "3x the inland"
> SORCE: The person sent over to photograph it



I'd think it pretty likely that when the other two species are so deadly the new taipan is probably not far behind, but without anything being published it's hard to know. Not to mention that some of the lists given say "Death Adder" there is more than one species, there toxins aren't that different, I'd highly doubt that if one is on the list others aren't, unless of course it's coming in at 10th place. Then another question is why aren't more browns on the list? Because most of them weren't tested. So we're putting a snake at 2nd and then not testing another group of its closest relatives? Seems likely some of those might end up on there as well....


My main point here is that these lists are pretty much pure bull.


----------



## matt74 (Dec 18, 2011)

-Peter said:


> I cant find the picture as the link seems to have died but I am pretty sure it was a Toxicocalamus species found on one of the island off the coast. It lives in the litter around the palm planatations and eats slugs.



Seems unusual that a snake that feeds on something as slow and defenseless as a slug would need a powerful, toxic venom...


----------



## eipper (Dec 18, 2011)

just briefly on temporalis, they currently have not tested for ld 50's yet..... I would check your source!!!

venom samples have been extracted etc but information as to yields, make up of toxins etc has not been published as yet. As for photographs of the species in life there not many, as the animals held are more or less still in quarantine they have not been displayed yet. Further information on the species will be published shortly

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 19, 2011)

The following articles have photos of _O. temporalis_...
'Secret' snake, rare deadly taipan, discovered in WA | Perth Now
Rare taipans found in WA's Great Victorian Desert, head to Adelaide Zoo | Perth Now


When you say “venomous” I presume you are referring exclusively to venom toxicity drop for drop. There are several issues involved which do not make it straight forward. These were initially brought to my attention by Scott and are supported by my research into the topic...

The LD50 is the most commonly used method of measuring toxicity. Whilst there is a recommended breed of laboratory mice to be used, some facilities vary in their choice. It has also been shown that different genetic lines within a breed can give different results. The method of performing the assessment needs to exactly the same in every case to obtain comparable results and such has not always been the case. Under such circumstances, animals are often omitted from comparative lists. There are also a number of highly toxic snakes that have not been assayed and a number that have been measured using an alternative ranking. It has long been known that in some snakes, their toxicity varies over their geographic range. Bryan Fry and co have now discovered that the actual components present in the venom of a species can alter over their geographic range as well. 

Blue


----------



## mje772003 (Dec 19, 2011)

I thought a bushmaster or a fierce snake would have got a mention?


----------



## saximus (Dec 19, 2011)

mje772003 said:


> I thought a bushmaster or a fierce snake would have got a mention?



Fierce Snake = Inland Taipan. It was mentioned in every list


----------



## jack (Dec 19, 2011)

saximus said:


> Fierce Snake = Inland Taipan. It was mentioned in every list



don't you mean small scaled snake?


----------



## RustyViper (Dec 19, 2011)

This is why common names are useless, haha


----------

